

Silly code comments you've left to yourself - matth

# MD5 TESTING - Adding time salt to passwords won't work, it isn't reversible!<p>echo 'MD5(): ' . md5(date('ymdHis', time()) . 'password-is-yummy-salty-safety-' . $pw);<p>A very silly, what-the-hell-was-I-thinking-when-I-wrote-this note to myself.
======
DarrenStuart
// [-:) (:-[

I still don't know what I meant but I think I was just doodling.

~~~
ambiversive
Vaguely sexual.. strangely arousing..

~~~
DarrenStuart
lol, you need to unplug more :p

------
staunch
I can't think of any silly comments from my code right now, but I have a new
one for you :-)

    
    
      # ...your computer really doesn't care if you seperate the password from the nonce with a dash; it's a computer, not a 2nd grade teacher[1]
      echo 'MD5(): ' . md5(date('ymdHis', time()) . 'password-is-yummy-salty-safety-' . $pw);
    

1\. [http://www.matasano.com/log/958/enough-with-the-rainbow-
tabl...](http://www.matasano.com/log/958/enough-with-the-rainbow-tables-what-
you-need-to-know-about-secure-password-schemes/)

~~~
marcus
Actually using time as an additional salt is a very healthy practice, just
make sure you store the time you use.

It reduces collisions.

~~~
sohail
You might as well use random salts.

------
daltonlp
# Locked and loaded. Data structures assembled. Cry havoc and let slip the
dogs of multi-pass rendering.

------
ptn
I can't remember a silly comment right now, but I do remember that, because I
couldn't think of anything better, I named one of my variables "charlie" . It
wasn't a serious program though and that wasn't an important variable either.
Still, I then read it and laughed.

------
edu
/ __ _the bomb!_ __/

just before an error-prone piece of code. My colleagues had a laugh when they
found it. Since then, now I mark the "dangerous zones" with:

    
    
      /*** here be ASTEROIDS ***/

------
brlewis
I have a page on ourdoings.com that only I use, for the purpose of crediting
users. (I've been given cash a few times, and I credit bug-finders.) Just now
I added functionality to impersonate a user. The success message is:

You feel like a new person.

------
kashif
My silliest yet...

#TODO:

